# 2013 New York Auto Show Preview



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Baring any surprises, the star of this year's New York Auto Show is likely to be the Mercedes CLA45 AMG, a high-powered version of the brand's stunning new affordable luxury sedan. Other major debuts include the 2014 Cadillac CTS, Acura MDX, updated Honda Odyssey and Hyundai Equus, as well as refreshed version of the Buick LaCross, Regal and Chevy Camaro. Rumors point to a Subaru hybrid reveal while it'll also be the first showing of the controversially designed Jeep Cherokee.

More: *2013 New York Auto Show Preview* on AutoGuide.com


----------

